
Show HN: UI Recipes – Weekly 15 min design lessons from the hottest apps - amirkhella
https://uirecipes.com
======
amirkhella
Hi HN,

My name is Amir, and I'm the creator of UI Recipes.

I've created this product to solve the time consuming problem of trying to
find the top UI patterns and latest design trends for solving a specific user
task (eCommerce, search, lists, sign-ups, etc.).

I've also decided to take it one step further, and analyze those patterns and
trends from a usability standpoint, then provide actionable guidelines in
forms of if-then questions.

I send out a new UI recipe every Wednesday at 10 am.

My goal is to provide non-designers with weekly educational bits to learn
design in 15 minutes or less, and to provide designers and product managers
with a repository of validated UI design guidelines that they can use in their
work.

We are also working on creating a searchable online repository of all those
patterns and trends, downloadable UI kits with various design "ingredients",
and a Sketch plugin to access those assets directly within the app.

Would love to hear your feedback, ideas and requests. You can also tweet us
@uirecipes

